# Что за музыка исполняется на баяне?



## parovoZZ (3 Сен 2013)

Народ! Кто подскажет, что за произведение здесь исполняется? До боли что-то знакомое. Аккаунта там нет((

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liMZDXlifJQ


----------



## AlexandreF (4 Сен 2013)

Джазовый стандарт Голубая Луна (Blue Moon) Р. Роджерса. (Не путать с Б. Моисеевым!)


----------



## parovoZZ (4 Сен 2013)

Спасибо огромное! Тему можно закрыть!


----------



## Alexei (5 Сен 2013)

Видео на youtube мало отличается от этих нот .

А что-то интереснее есть?


----------

